
A Twitter employee making 160K/year says he's only scraping by in San Francisco - HeyHeyHo
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/twitter-employee-making-160-000-193700556.html
======
devoply
he drops 38k on rent. where does the other 42k go? mismanagement is probably
the issue.

~~~
dknecht
Don't forget about California income tax off the top. Then their is the basics
like food which is more expensive in SF and finally cost to raise kids. It's
pretty easy to believe his story.

